# Speckle - 3 year old female rabbit - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of her life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 1
Sex: Female.
Age(s): 3 years. 
Name(s): Speckle.
Neutered: Yes and vaccinated, wormed and seen by our vet.
Reason for rehoming: She came from a home where the previous owners had moved out, leaving the rabbits behind. She came to us with 5 other rabbits who all had very long nails and showed signs of neglect.
Will the group be split: She needs a home with a neutered male rabbit. We can assist with bonding if required.
Other: Friendly rabbit.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Speckle is still waiting for a home


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

aww, she's so pretty


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

go on Heidi, you've got plenty of room


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Its not me you would have to persuade, its Jana and Gypsy! They are both such strong characters I don't stand a chance with another girl. 
I think Darwin would take offence at another boy.
My 7, I think is destined to stay a 7 rather than risk it falling apart.

*Heidi*


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Speckle is still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Speckle is still waiting for a place to call home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Speckle is still waiting for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Speckle went to a new home today!


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

So happy for her!


----------

